# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Βοήθεια στην επιλογή πολυμέτρου

## liat

Έχοντας διαβάσει αρκετά θέματα σχετικά με την επιλογή ψηφιακού πολυμέτρου, ανάλογα βέβαια με τα τεχνικά τους χαρακτηριστικά αλλά και την τιμή, είχα εστιάσει στα εξής:
1. Mastech-MS8239C thumb_fprod_12593_471x352_1415297849_0.jpeg
2. Mastech-MS8221C thumb_fprod_12733_471x352_1410878100_0.jpg

Χθες, μπαίνοντας σε κατάστημα του είδους, ρώτησα για πολύμετρα και μου πρότειναν (βασικά αυτό είχαν μόνο) κάποιο Pros'kit.
Μάλιστα μου το παρουσίασαν ελαφρώς ανώτερο από αντίστοιχα της Mastech. 
Οπότε πλέον μπήκαν στο παιχνίδι και τα:
3. MT-1217-TPRO thumb_fprod_12812_471x352_1411805053_0.jpg
4. MT-1232-TPRO thumb_fprod_12817_471x352_1411810183_0.jpg



Σημειωτέον ότι προορίζεται για εντελώς ερασιτεχνική χρήση (τάση, αντίσταση, χωρητικότητα, ωμική συνέχεια και γιατί όχι θερμοκρασία και επαγωγή), οπότε η τιμή θα πρέπει να περιορίζεται γύρω στα 30€.
Επομένως ψάχνω για ένα φτηνό πλην τίμιο πολύμετρο.
Τι γνώμη έχετε για τα παραπάνω ή τι προτείνετε αντί αυτών;

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Θεωρώ οτι δεν απέχουν πολυ σε ποιότητα (και ειδικά σε προέλευση εχουν την ιδια) τα Proskit απο τα mastech που έδειξες. Ασε που έχω την υπονοια οτι το ΜΤ-1217 που έδειξες ειναι το mastech ms8217 (που στα καλλιστεια πολύμετρων γνωμη μου θα εβγαινε Miss Multimeter :Tongue2: ) rebranded ή αντιγραφη...
Στους δυσκολους καιρους που ζούμε δεν εχουμε και πολλές επιλογές. Αν σου δινει το ΜT-1217 proskit σε λογικη τιμή εκει μεχρι τα 25-30 ευρω πάρτο απο το μαγαζι. Απλα διευκρινησε και τι εγγυηση σου δινει η εταιρια. Καλές μετρησεiς να εχεις

----------


## SeAfasia

Γιάννη έχω αυτό:
http://www.dx.com/p/mastech-ms8250c-...3#.VgVV6ctIa5g
σαν δεύτερη επιλογή αυτό:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221209727157...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Το 8221C το έχω από παλιά και έχω μείνει ικανοποιημένος αλλά το ΜΕΙΩΝ σε αυτό είναι η κλίμακα που σε περιορίζει στις μετρήσεις...

----------

ilektrolvog (26-02-16)

----------


## liat

> ... έχω την υπονοια οτι το ΜΤ-1217 που έδειξες ειναι το mastech ms8217 (που στα καλλιστεια πολύμετρων γνωμη μου θα εβγαινε Miss Multimeter) rebranded ή αντιγραφη...
> Στους δυσκολους καιρους που ζούμε δεν εχουμε και πολλές επιλογές. Αν σου δινει το ΜT-1217 proskit σε λογικη τιμή εκει μεχρι τα 25-30 ευρω πάρτο απο το μαγαζι. Απλα διευκρινησε και τι εγγυηση σου δινει η εταιρια. Καλές μετρησεiς να εχεις



Δηλαδή καλώς μου το ανέφεραν σαν λίγο καλύτερο από της mastech;





> Γιάννη έχω αυτό:
> http://www.dx.com/p/mastech-ms8250c-...3#.VgVV6ctIa5g
> σαν δεύτερη επιλογή αυτό:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221209727157...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Το 8221C το έχω από παλιά και έχω μείνει ικανοποιημένος αλλά το ΜΕΙΩΝ σε αυτό είναι η κλίμακα που σε περιορίζει στις μετρήσεις...



Φίλε Κώστα μη σε παραπέμψω στο θέμα που έψαχνες κι εσύ για πολύμετρο και τα παιδιά, με τούτα και με εκείνα, σε έκαναν να ανέβεις τιμή!  :Lol: 
Στην τιμή που λες παίζουν και uni-t και όχι μόνο. Είπαμε ερασιτεχνικά αλλά όχι κι έτσι!  :Biggrin:

----------


## SeAfasia

uni-t είναι παλιά μοντέλα,πάρε το Mastech 8239c λόγω χαρακτηριστικών:
* Οθόνη 4 ψηφίων με βοηθητικό φωτισμό
- Μέτρηση ωμικής συνέχειας με buzzer
- Μέτρηση διόδου & transistor*

----------


## darthtony

> uni-t είναι παλιά μοντέλα,πάρε το Mastech 8239c λόγω χαρακτηριστικών:
> * Οθόνη 4 ψηφίων με βοηθητικό φωτισμό
> - Μέτρηση ωμικής συνέχειας με buzzer
> - Μέτρηση διόδου & transistor*



Tι εννοείς? Αυτά είναι στάνταρ χαρακτηριστικά.(εκτός από τη μέτρηση τρανζίστορ, η οποία δεν είναι και ιδιαίτερα χρησιμη)
Γενικά τα πολύμετρα που δείχνεις δεν έχουν και φοβερές διαφορές. Αυτό όμως που απρατήρησα και δεν μου πολυαρέσει είναι ότι όλα εκτός από ένα έχουν τα mA μαζί με τα V/Ω στην ίδια υποδοχή. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι με ένα γύρισμα του διακόπτη μπορεί να βραχυκυκλώσεις αυτό που μετράς. Στη θέση σου θα το απέφευγα. To Νο3 από αυτά που έδειξες τα έχει χωριστά. ΑΝ ανεβείς λίγο στην τιμή και είσαι διατεθειμένος να πάρεις απέξω, θα σουπρότεινα και τα κλασσικά της Uni-T  το UT-139C http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from...t139c&_sacat=0 ή το UT61E. Είναι λίγο ακριβότερα, αλλά είναι και True RMS.

----------


## xsterg

ειμαι και εγω υπερ των uni-t σε αυτην την κατηγορία τιμης.

----------


## liat

> ... ΑΝ ανεβείς λίγο στην τιμή και είσαι διατεθειμένος να πάρεις απέξω, θα σουπρότεινα και τα κλασσικά της Uni-T  το UT-139C ή το UT61E. Είναι λίγο ακριβότερα, αλλά είναι και True RMS.







> ειμαι και εγω υπερ των uni-t σε αυτην την κατηγορία τιμης.



Ευχαριστώ για τις υποδείξεις. Η λειτουργία true RMS είναι απαραίτητη για απλή χρήση ώστε να προσανατολιστώ σε τέτοια πολύμετρα;
Επίσης, τι είναι το χαρακτηριστικό CAT III ή IV που αναγράφεται σε αυτά; Είναι γενικά καλύτερα όσα αναφέρουν μεγαλύτερη τάση, δηλαδή το CAT III 1000V είναι καλύτερο από το CAT III 600V και σε σχέση με το CAT II 1000V;

----------


## Bobiras

καλησπερα φιλλε γιαννη απο προσωπικη εμπειρια μακρια απο mastech η αντιπροσωπεια ωπος και οι τεχνικοι που εχουν απλα δεν ξερουν μου πουλησαν 2 φορες χαλασμενο πολυμετρο και εκτος οτι περιμενα τοσες μερες και το στοκ που ειχαν ηταν χαλασμενα πολυμετρα. μπωρει να ετηχε δεν παυει ωμος να εχεις δωσει 100 ευρο και να θελουν 10 μερες να βρουν οτι ειναι χαλασμενο αυτο που μετραγε διοδους και εφοσον ειδαν οτι ηταν και τα 2 χαλασμενα τα καταστημα που το αγορασα δεν μου εδεινε  τα λεφτα μου πισω..

----------


## liat

> καλησπερα φιλλε γιαννη απο προσωπικη εμπειρια μακρια απο mastech η αντιπροσωπεια ωπος και οι τεχνικοι που εχουν απλα δεν ξερουν μου πουλησαν 2 φορες χαλασμενο πολυμετρο και εκτος οτι περιμενα τοσες μερες και το στοκ που ειχαν ηταν χαλασμενα πολυμετρα. μπωρει να ετηχε δεν παυει ωμος να εχεις δωσει 100 ευρο και να θελουν 10 μερες να βρουν οτι ειναι χαλασμενο αυτο που μετραγε διοδους και εφοσον ειδαν οτι ηταν και τα 2 χαλασμενα τα καταστημα που το αγορασα δεν μου εδεινε  τα λεφτα μου πισω..



Καλησπέρα Νίκο κι ευχαριστώ για τη συμβουλή μέσω της παράθεσης της εμπειρία σου.
Για την ώρα κλείνω προς την επιλογή του Δημήτρη (eleCtroAsxetos), λαμβάνοντας υπόψη την εύστοχη παρατήρηση του Αντώνη (darthtony), δηλαδή του ΜΤ-1217 (3η επιλογή).
Πάντως, έχω εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια ένα απλό mastech Μ-830ΒΖ και δεν έχει πάθει το παραμικρό. Βέβαια δε χρειάστηκε να έχω πάρε δώσε με τεχνικούς και αντιπροσωπεία, ότι ότι θα άξιζε το κόπο για το συγκεκριμένο.

----------


## Bobiras

> Καλησπέρα Νίκο κι ευχαριστώ για τη συμβουλή μέσω της παράθεσης της εμπειρία σου.
> Για την ώρα κλείνω προς την επιλογή του Δημήτρη (eleCtroAsxetos), λαμβάνοντας υπόψη την εύστοχη παρατήρηση του Αντώνη (darthtony), δηλαδή του ΜΤ-1217 (3η επιλογή).
> Πάντως, έχω εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια ένα απλό mastech Μ-830ΒΖ και δεν έχει πάθει το παραμικρό. Βέβαια δε χρειάστηκε να έχω πάρε δώσε με τεχνικούς και αντιπροσωπεία, ότι ότι θα άξιζε το κόπο για το συγκεκριμένο.



σιγουρα αλλα και εγω εχω πολυμετρο tele των 20 ευρο και δεν εχει παθει τπτ εδω και 10 χρονια  :Tongue2:  και αγορασα των 100 ευρο και ηταν χαλασμενο και αγανακτησα και πηρα αυτο af5817b1-e27e-43a0-b87c-ba7cf5219335._V322803958_.jpgκαι εγω για ερασιτεχνική χρήση αλλα εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο εφορου ζωης εγγηυση και 15 χρονια η οθονη.

----------


## liat

> ... αγανακτησα και πηρα αυτο af5817b1-e27e-43a0-b87c-ba7cf5219335._V322803958_.jpgκαι εγω για ερασιτεχνική χρήση ...



Νίκο οι δικές μου ανάγκες δεν είναι τέτοιες που να μεταφράζονται σε 250+ €  :Biggrin: . Και τα 50 πολλά είναι. Είπαμε ... φτηνό πλην τίμιο!

----------


## Spark

τα CATII, III, IV εχουν σχέση με την αντοχή των οργάνων σε αιχμές τάσης. μεγαλύτερη κατηγορία μεγαλύτερη και η αντοχή του οργάνου. αλλα έχει σημασία τι είδους μετρήσεις θέλετε να κάνετε.
για πχ εγω έχω κάψει 2 πολύμετρα οταν προσπαθησα να μετρήσω ACV με υψηλή συχνότητα όπως KHz.
αυτό δεν το κανουν, τα περισσότερα πολύμετρα καιγονται.
για εμένα ειναι απαραιτητο να μπορει να μετρά συχνότητα και υψηλή τάση έτσι αγόρασα πρόσφατα αυτό στα 2ΚV
δεν εχουν ομως ολοι τις ιδιες αναγκες

http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Multimeter-Voltage-Resistance-Capacitance/dp/B00WJG858M

----------


## picdev

Εγώ προχτες δουλειά ένα autorange από αυτά , αρκετά ποιότητα θα έλεγα για τα λεφτά τους . βέβαια το fluke 179  είναι άλλο πραμα , που φυσικά αν δεν το δουλέψεις έστω και μια φορά δεν πρέπει να εκφερεις άποψη .
Παίρνεις μια μέτρηση και το χαίρεσαι 

www.nsmarket.gr/gr/index/products/multimeters

----------


## giannakis1983

Καλησπεα . Να εχεις και στον νου σου φιλε μου οτι τα autorange  πολυμετρα ειναι καπως αργά στην μετριση.
Απο τα 2 Mastech θα σου προτεινα το 8221 που εχω και εγώ γιατι εκτώς απο auto εχει και χειροκινητη επιλογή 
κλιμακας(αλλα δεν εχει Hz  η duty cycle).
Επισης 2-3 φορες το εχω ανοιξει και μου εγραφε τρελες τιμές χωρις να κανω μετριση!!! Μαλιστα ηθελα να μετρησω την μια φορα τριφασικο.Αλλα με ενα κλεισιμο - ανοιγμα εστρωσε. 
Που φτασαμε να θελουν και τα πολυμετρα επανεκινηση...!!!!

----------


## picdev

> Καλησπεα . Να εχεις και στον νου σου φιλε μου οτι τα autorange  πολυμετρα ειναι καπως αργά στην μετριση.
> Απο τα 2 Mastech θα σου προτεινα το 8221 που εχω και εγώ γιατι εκτώς απο auto εχει και χειροκινητη επιλογή 
> κλιμακας(αλλα δεν εχει Hz  η duty cycle).
> Επισης 2-3 φορες το εχω ανοιξει και μου εγραφε τρελες τιμές χωρις να κανω μετριση!!! Μαλιστα ηθελα να μετρησω την μια φορα τριφασικο.Αλλα με ενα κλεισιμο - ανοιγμα εστρωσε. 
> Που φτασαμε να θελουν και τα πολυμετρα επανεκινηση...!!!!



Αν εισαι επαγγελματίας τα 200 300ε δεν είναι πολλά για ένα fluke

----------


## toni31

Τα Mastech αν μπορείς να τα αποφύγεις καλό θα ήταν, από uni-t δεν έχω πείρα από πολύμετρο, το μόνο που έχω είναι ένα LCR UT612, αλλά διαβάζω καλά σχόλια και πολύς κόσμος τα επιλέγει για value for money.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Καλησπέρα Νίκο κι ευχαριστώ για τη συμβουλή μέσω της παράθεσης της εμπειρία σου.
> Για την ώρα κλείνω προς την επιλογή του Δημήτρη (eleCtroAsxetos), λαμβάνοντας υπόψη την εύστοχη παρατήρηση του Αντώνη (darthtony), δηλαδή του ΜΤ-1217 (3η επιλογή).
> Πάντως, έχω εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια ένα απλό mastech Μ-830ΒΖ και δεν έχει πάθει το παραμικρό. Βέβαια δε χρειάστηκε να έχω πάρε δώσε με τεχνικούς και αντιπροσωπεία, ότι ότι θα άξιζε το κόπο για το συγκεκριμένο.



*αυτό*
http://www.alifragis.com.gr/ell/prod...9C-01.033.0106

*Αυτααααααα.....*

----------


## liat

> *αυτό*
> http://www.alifragis.com.gr/ell/prod...9C-01.033.0106
> 
> *Αυτααααααα.....*




Μιλάμε για πολύ διαφήμιση στον τύπο!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## SeAfasia

> Μιλάμε για πολύ διαφήμιση στον τύπο!



όχι μωρε,μη πετάς τα λεφτά σου....και τα δύο πολύμετρα που έχω είναι mastech.....αν είχα λεφτά θα έπαιρνα ένα από τα κάτωθι:
http://www.keysight.com/en/pc-100000...0&cc=GR&lc=eng
Υ.Γ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΔΙΑΦΙΜΙΖΩ.. :Lol: 

*αυτααααααά.....* :Biggrin:

----------


## SeAfasia

bobi το πουλάς;

----------


## liat

> bobi το πουλάς;



Συλλέκτης είσαι Κώστα;  :Lol:

----------


## darthtony

> Ευχαριστώ για τις υποδείξεις. Η λειτουργία true RMS είναι απαραίτητη για απλή χρήση ώστε να προσανατολιστώ σε τέτοια πολύμετρα;
> Επίσης, τι είναι το χαρακτηριστικό CAT III ή IV που αναγράφεται σε αυτά; Είναι γενικά καλύτερα όσα αναφέρουν μεγαλύτερη τάση, δηλαδή το CAT III 1000V είναι καλύτερο από το CAT III 600V και σε σχέση με το CAT II 1000V;



To CAT rating αναφέρεται σε τι είδους εγκατάσταση θα γίνει η μέτρηση.(τι ενέργεια υπάρχει απο πίσω) Πχ CAT IV 600V είναι ανώτερο του CAT IIII 1000V δες εδώ για περισσότερα https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Measurement_category . Ωστόσο για τετοια φτηνά πολύμετρα, μπορείς να το αγνοήσεις πλήρως αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό. Οι κατασκευαστές απλά το γράφουν πάνω, χωρίς να πληρεί τις προυποθέσεις το πολύμετρο.

----------


## liat

Επισκέφτηκα σήμερα το μεσημέρι το κατάστημα απ' όπου και οι σύνδεσμοι στο πρώτο νήμα, για να δω από κοντά τα mastech-ms8239 και proskit-mt1217 και να αποφασίσω ποιο θα αγοράσω, με τον γνωστό επιστημονικό τρόπο του "α μπε μπα μπλομ"  :Lol: .
Φανταστείτε την έκφραση του προσώπου μου όταν μου ανακοίνωσε ο πωλητής ότι και τα δύο κομμάτια μόλις πουλήθηκαν σε έναν τύπο που μπήκαμε μαζί και σήκωνε το μισό μαγαζί σε ένα φορτηγάκι!
Το mastech πλέον το εμφανίζει σε διαθεσιμότητα 1-3 ημερών ενώ το άλλο σε άμεση διαθεσιμότητα. Ή ξέχασαν να ανανεώσουν την ιστοσελίδα τους ή ήρθε νέο κομμάτι.
Πήγα και στο mikra (Αργυρούπολη) αλλά εκεί δεν είχε τίποτα ετοιμοπαράδοτο.
Αξιοσημείωτο πάντως είναι ότι και οι δύο μου είπαν ότι είναι δύσκολη η αγορά εν μέσω CC.
Ο Φανός έχει τα mastech: 8221c (38 ευρώ) και MY63 (35 ευρώ).
Αύριο θα πέσει το σχετικό τηλέφωνο στον Αλιφραγκή και αν δεν υπάρχει το 1217 θα πάρω εν τέλει από τη γειτονιά το 8239 (29 ευρώ).
Κώστα μου έκανες βουντού;  :Biggrin:

----------


## picdev

Πρόσεξε όταν πηγαίνεις στο συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα , μπορεί να έχει κραχτες τιμές αλλά επειδή δεν βγάζουν μπορεί να γίνει κανένα λάθος στο ταμειο , όντως χώμα οι τιμές αλλά από εξυπηρέτηση ....

Έχει τύχει να αγοράσω κάτι μέσω νετ και μόλις πάω στο μαγαζί και δω κάτι ακόμα να μου το χρεώνουν ,τιμή μαγαζιού και όχι ιντερνετ! Τέτοια γυφτια ?? Αν δεν βγαζεις μην πουλάς χώμα και μην κανείς το γύφτο

----------


## liat

> ... μόλις πάω στο μαγαζί και δω κάτι ακόμα να μου το χρεώνουν ,τιμή μαγαζιού και όχι ιντερνετ!



Μια φορά μόνο ψώνισα από αυτό το μαγαζί οπότε δεν έχω να παρατηρήσω κάτι.
Στο mikra πάντως, η κυρία που με εξυπηρέτησε μου χρέωσε τιμή internet ένα τηλεχειριστήριο που πήρα (αφού δε βρήκα πολύμετρο).
Είναι θέμα αξιοπιστίας καταστήματος.

----------


## picdev

Εγώ με τα ίδια λεφτά παρηγγειλα ένα unit 139

----------


## liat

> Εγώ με τα ίδια λεφτά παρηγγειλα ένα unit 139



Πριν τα CC; Έχεις link;
Τι λές *γι' αυτό*; Είναι γνήσιο;

----------


## picdev

Όχι τώρα , το cc έχει τελειώσει . από ebay το πήρα υπάρχει και video από μέλος του forum

----------


## liat

> Όχι τώρα , το cc έχει τελειώσει . από ebay το πήρα υπάρχει και video από μέλος του forum



Λες για το *Παρουσίαση Uni-T UT139C;* Το έχω διαβάσει.

----------

picdev (29-09-15)

----------


## SeAfasia

*Κώστα μου έκανες βουντού;*  :Biggrin: 
χαχαχαααααααα.......
Ποιό πηρες έν τέλει;

----------


## GSR600

Για να μην ανοιγω αλλο θεμα χρειαζομαστε για το εργαστηριο 2 πολυμετρα αξιοπιστα.Εχω σχεδον καταληξει στο Fluke 179.
Το εχει καποιος να μας πει μια γνωμη? Εχετε να προτεινετε κατι καλυτερο?
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## liat

> *Κώστα μου έκανες βουντού;* 
> χαχαχαααααααα.......
> Ποιό πηρες έν τέλει;



Κώστα για την ώρα κανένα. Έκανα ένα τηλεφώνημα σε μαγαζί για το uni-t 139c και η τιμή 44 +ΦΠΑ. Απαγορευτικό για μένα.
Εκκρεμεί η επικοινωνία για το proskit 1217 και αν δεν το έχει,τότε θα πάρω αυτό που πρότεινες με τα κόκκινα έντονα γράμματα.

----------


## darthtony

> Για να μην ανοιγω αλλο θεμα χρειαζομαστε για το εργαστηριο 2 πολυμετρα αξιοπιστα.Εχω σχεδον καταληξει στο Fluke 179.
> Το εχει καποιος να μας πει μια γνωμη? Εχετε να προτεινετε κατι καλυτερο?
> Ευχαριστω.



Ανάλογα για τι δουλειά το θές .Να εχεις υπόψιν σου ότι το 179  δεν έχει κλίμακα των μΑ.(Νομίζω απευθύνεται σε ηλεκτρολόγους περισσότερο(

----------


## picdev

> Κώστα για την ώρα κανένα. Έκανα ένα τηλεφώνημα σε μαγαζί για το uni-t 139c και η τιμή 44 +ΦΠΑ. Απαγορευτικό για μένα.
> Εκκρεμεί η επικοινωνία για το proskit 1217 και αν δεν το έχει,τότε θα πάρω αυτό που πρότεινες με τα κόκκινα έντονα γράμματα.



Έχουν στην Ελλάδα uni t ? Δεν το περίμενα μόνο κάτι σάπια μοντέλα έχω δει. Από Κίνα το πήρα στα 30€

----------


## liat

> Έχουν στην Ελλάδα uni t ? Δεν το περίμενα μόνο κάτι σάπια μοντέλα έχω δει. Από Κίνα το πήρα στα 30€



Έχει το *MEGA EL
*Δεν μου είπες όμως *γι΄αυτό το 139C*. Είναι γνήσιο;

----------


## picdev

Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει απομίμηση κινεζικού πολυμετρου

----------


## liat

> Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει απομίμηση κινεζικού πολυμετρου



Μου έβγαλες τον καφέ από τη μύτη  :hahahha: 

Edit
Προσπάθησα να αγοράσω από ebay το UNI-T UT139C (λυπάμαι Κώστα, αλλά τα επιχειρήματα του  Άκη ήταν πειστικότερα), όμως όταν μεταφέρομαι στο paypal γιαολοκλήρωση της αγοράς, μου βγάζει το ακόλουθο μήνυμα:
"We couldn't complete your purchase, because the card issuer declined the card Visa x-xxxx.
To pay for this purchase right now, link a debit or credit card to your PayPal account"
και μου ζητάει να προσθέσω νέα κάρτα.
Διευκρινίζω ότι η κάρτα είναι σε ισχύ και δηλωμένη στο paypal.
Μήπως αυτό γίνεται λόγω των CC;
Έχω διαβάσει τον Οδηγό "φόρτισης" PayPal (εν μέσω Capital Control). Δεν έχει υπάρξει αλλαγή;

----------


## darthtony

Πηγαινε στο paypal στο acount σου επελεξε κάπου πάνω έχει request funds. Ζήτα το ποσό που θές(θα σου φάει μια προμηθεια) και βάλε για email ένα δικό σου. Μετά πήγαινε στο μαιλ σου πάτα να πληρώσεις και θα σε πάει σε μια σελίδα του παυπαλ για να πηρώσεις. Εκεί επέλεξε να πληρώσεις με κάρτα(όχι με λογαριασμό paypal) και βάλε την κάρτα σου. Εμένα έτσι πέρασε πριν κανα δυο μερες που ήθελα να κάνω αγορά από το ebay και με μπλοκαρε.

----------


## liat

> Πηγαινε στο paypal στο acount σου επελεξε κάπου πάνω έχει request funds. Ζήτα το ποσό που θές(*θα σου φάει μια προμηθεια*) και βάλε για email ένα δικό σου. Μετά πήγαινε στο μαιλ σου πάτα να πληρώσεις και θα σε πάει σε μια σελίδα του παυπαλ για να πηρώσεις. Εκεί επέλεξε να πληρώσεις με κάρτα(όχι με λογαριασμό paypal) και βάλε την κάρτα σου. Εμένα έτσι πέρασε πριν κανα δυο μερες που ήθελα να κάνω αγορά από το ebay και με μπλοκαρε.



Έλα που δε θέλω να δώσω για προμήθεια!  :Wink:

----------


## liat

Επειδή, όπως προανέφερα, στάθηκε αδύνατη η ολοκλήρωσης της αγοράς από ebay του UNI-T UT139C, απευθύνθηκα στην εγχώρια αγορά και το εν τέλει το πήρα στην τιμή των 44,00€ (με ΦΠΑ). Σημειωτέον ότι, μέσω ebay το κόστος ανερχόταν στα 38 και κάτι €.
Οι εντυπώσεις άριστες.
Λίγο οι μετρήσεις πυκνωτών μικρής χωρητικότητας με παίδεψαν μέχρι να καταλάβω ότι χρειαζόταν να επιλέξω το REL.
Είχε απόλυτο δίκιο ο *dog80* που παρατήρησε ότι "το manual περιέχει ελάχιστες πληροφορίες και επιπλέον είναι γραμμένο σε πολύ άθλια chinglish.

----------


## picdev

Μικρή ή διάφορα αν το ήξερα θα το έπαιρνα και εγώ από Ελλάδα ,  σήμερα θα το παραλαβω

----------


## liat

> Μικρή ή διάφορα αν το ήξερα θα το έπαιρνα και εγώ από Ελλάδα ,  σήμερα θα το παραλάβω



Καλώς να το παραλάβεις και καλοδούλευτο.
Όταν έρθει στα χέρια σου και το λειτουργήσεις, θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σου σε κάποιες μετρήσεις.

----------


## rhtoras

Λοιπόν παίδες ειμαι ηλεκτρολόγος.
Έχω χρησιμοποιήσει πολύμετρο fluke και Benning για μετρήσεις σε ηλεκτροκινητήρες.
Συνάδελφος στη δουλειά μου είπε ότι για το σπίτι καλύτερα να έχω ένα uniT.
Εμφανισιακά και σε κάποιες λειτουργίες καλά φαίνονται και τα mastech.
Γιατί τα απορρίπτεται?
Επίσης τα. Pro's kit φαίνονται καλά.

Για διάφορες μετρήσεις σπίτι σε ηλεκτρολογικά και ηλεκτρονικά ποιο πολύμετρο αξίζει ως τα 50€?

----------


## Kernel Panic

Γεια σε όλους σας, (και όλες αν υπάρχετε εδώ).
Ανασταίνω το θέμα γιατί είμαι στη φάση αλλαγής πολυμέτρου και ψάχνομαι.
Θέλω είναι κάπως καλό, που εκτός από τα κλασικά, θέλω true RMS, μπάρα και να μετράει πυκνωτές, μέχρι 30.000 μF είμαι εντάξει.
Το budget είναι πάνω κάτω  300,00€.
Στο κεφάλι μου είχα βάλει ένα Fluke 117, αλλά ένα φιλαράκι μ’ έβαλε στα αίματα να ψάξω λίγο τα UNI-T.
Ξέρεις, μου λέει, είναι  καλά εργαλεία, αντέχουν, μετράνε καλά και δεν χρειάζεται να σκάσεις ένα σκασμό λεφτά, έχουν πολύ καλό VFM δηλ.
Ντάξει λέω θα τα δω, και είδα ότι στα χαρτιά μου κάνουν, αλλά δεν έχω άμεσα  άλλον να ρωτήσω, να πάρω βρε αδερφέ μια δεύτερη, μια τρίτη, μια τέταρτη γνώμη. 
Ρωτάω λοιπόν το κοινό, εσείς  τι λέτε?

----------


## Panoss

Δεν ξέρω να σου απαντήσω, αλλά για ρίξε μια ματιά κι εδώ να συγκρίνεις χαρακτηριστικά.
Αν και παλιό το θέμα (2014) λέει ότι θα το ανανέωνε τακτικά.

----------


## Vagelis64

Ειχα παρει ενα με μεταχωγικο διακοπτη που καθε 4μηνο το ανοιχω για καθαρισμα
Μετα απο καιρο παρουσιαζει προβλημα στον μεταγωγικο, δεν πατανε καλα
οι επαφες του μεταγωγικου πανω σε τυπωμενο.
ΔΕΝ ειναι απο αυτα που προαναφερεις, δεν φερω γνωμη περί.
Απλως σκεφτομαι μετα να παρω ενα Auto κλιμακας, με button με κανα 25euro...35euro απο κινα.
Απλως ιδεα, μην επηριαζω αγορα σου.

----------


## selectronic

Με 300ευρώ βρίσκεις και μεταχειρισμένο πολύμετρο πάγκου (ρεύματος) από Ευρώπη με 4-wire terminals, ακρίβεια στα 5-6 ψηφία κτλ σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση (και καλιμπραρισμένο).
Δεν ξέρω αν ψάχνεις αποκλειστικά για φορητό, απλά μια ιδέα ρίχνω...

Eγώ έχω ένα UNI-T-61E εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια και είμαι ευχαριστημένος, από ποιότητα δεν είναι τίποτα σπουδαίο αλλά το vfm είναι πολύ καλό για ~60ευρώ που το είχα πάρει αν θυμάμαι καλά.
Για ερασιτέχνη θα το πρότεινα σαν budget επιλογή αν και δεν έχω πείρα από άλλα/καλύτερα πολύμετρα (λάβε το αυτό υπόψιν), για επαγγελματία όμως θα πρότεινα καλύτερα ένα φτηνό Fluke (δεν το κόβω το UNI-T για κάθε μέρα στην εργαλειοθήκη).

----------


## giorgosmrta

Αυτήν την αμπεροτσιμπίδα πως την βλέπετε 
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/24816927/Uni-T-UT202F.html

----------


## mikemtb

Δεν μετράει dcA... 

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Kernel Panic

Πολλά ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο και τον κόπο σας ν’ απαντήσετε.





> Με 300ευρώ βρίσκεις και μεταχειρισμένο πολύμετρο πάγκου (ρεύματος)



Μεταχειρισμένο και πάγκου είναι εκτός, ευχαριστώ πάντως.

----------


## papanasos

Δεν ξεχνάμε να επενδύσουμε και σε σωστούς ακροδέκτες με τα αξεσουάρ τους

----------


## Kernel Panic

> Δεν ξεχνάμε να επενδύσουμε και σε σωστούς ακροδέκτες με τα αξεσουάρ τους



Για λέγε για λέγε τι προτείνεις? Θα τα χρειαστώ για την απόλυτη Κινεζιά που παράγγειλα. *ANENG AN113D*
Για καλό, μάλλον θα παραμείνω στην αρχική μου επιλογή Fluke 117

----------


## nepomuk

> Για λέγε για λέγε τι προτείνεις? Θα τα χρειαστώ για την απόλυτη Κινεζιά που παράγγειλα. *ANENG AN113D*



Ομοιοπαθης , αυτο πηρα απο το banggood , το τσιμπησα στα 12 ευρω τελικη τιμη με τα ταχυδρομικα , αλλα δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρονικος .
Αντικατεστησε ενα παμπαλαιο του ταλληρου  και χρησιμοποιειται για την μετρηση της τασης  μπαταριων κυριως , αντε και για ελεγχο τυχον
βραχυκυκλωματος και καλης επαφης - συνδεσης  καλωδιων . Οι ακροδεκτες που το συνοδευουν κρινονται υπερποιοτικοι για τις ανωτερω χρησεις .
Αντεχει μεχρι και 6000 μετρησεις ειναι και αυτοματο , ιδανικο για  αδαεις και ατζαμηδες , το  βαζεις  στο auto και μετραει μονο του , ουτε να το καψεις , ουτε τιποτα .
Ειναι safe αγορα και vvfm  στα 12 ευρώ.

----------


## selectronic

Το έχω κι εγώ το AN113D για δεύτερο πολύμετρο (καμιά φορά χρειάζεται να μετράς ταυτόχρονα και τάση και ρεύμα), είναι ακριβώς ότι θα περίμενες από ένα Κινέζικο πολύμετρο των 15ευρώ...
Οι δύο ασφάλειες που έχει μέσα είναι κάτι τοσοδούλες 3.5x10mm fyi...
https://i.imgur.com/pwt2lno.jpg

----------


## jimk

> Ομοιοπαθης , αυτο πηρα απο το banggood , το τσιμπησα στα 12 ευρω τελικη τιμη με τα ταχυδρομικα , αλλα δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρονικος .
> Αντικατεστησε ενα παμπαλαιο του ταλληρου  και χρησιμοποιειται για την μετρηση της τασης  μπαταριων κυριως , αντε και για ελεγχο τυχον
> βραχυκυκλωματος και καλης επαφης - συνδεσης  καλωδιων . Οι ακροδεκτες που το συνοδευουν κρινονται υπερποιοτικοι για τις ανωτερω χρησεις .
> Αντεχει μεχρι και 6000 μετρησεις ειναι και αυτοματο , ιδανικο για  αδαεις και ατζαμηδες , το  βαζεις  στο auto και μετραει μονο του , ουτε να το καψεις , ουτε τιποτα .
> Ειναι safe αγορα και vvfm  στα 12 ευρώ.



Αυτο πρεπει να ρουφαει γρηγορα την μπαταρια..;;

----------


## jimk

Μακρια απο uni-t γιατι τα λαθη στις μετρησεις δεν συγχωρουνται θα σου βγαλει καπνους.Παρε ενα fluke η κατηγοριας fluke να εχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο θα σου περισσέψουν και λεφτα απο τα 300.

----------


## xrist sakis

Πάρε αυτό https://www.banggood.com/ANENG-AN870...r_warehouse=CN.  ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟ!!! Έχει φοβερή ακρίβεια... Με το πολύμετρο πάγκου που έχω, η διαφορά τους (μικρή) είναι στο δεύτερο δεκαδικό. Δεν τρελάθηκα με την ποιότητα κατασκευής, αλλά με τριάντα ευρώ... τι περιμένεις!
   Σάκης

----------


## paulk

> Πάρε αυτό https://www.banggood.com/ANENG-AN870...r_warehouse=CN.  ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟ!!! Έχει φοβερή ακρίβεια... Με το πολύμετρο πάγκου που έχω, η διαφορά τους (μικρή) είναι στο δεύτερο δεκαδικό. Δεν τρελάθηκα με την ποιότητα κατασκευής, αλλά με τριάντα ευρώ... τι περιμένεις!
>    Σάκης



Με τα μεταφορικά πάει στα 35 ευρώ.
Γιατί να μην δώσει 10 παραπάνω και να πάρει το uni-t 139C https://www.skroutz.gr/s/8553594/Uni-T-UT139C.html
Δεν είμαι ειδικός αλλά για ερασιτεχνική χρήση που το έχω με έχει βολέψει.

----------


## xrist sakis

Τι σχέση έχει το ένα με το άλλο; Το Aneng 19999 έχει counts και το Uni-t 5999 ! Τρεις φορές και, μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια.
 Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα!

----------


## jimk

Παιδια ο ανθρωπος ειπε οτι θελει να δωσει κοντα στα 300 ευρω οχι 30.. δες εδω https://brymen.eu  και εδω www.nsmarket.gr/

----------


## xrist sakis

Αφού ήδη ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕ ANENG! Εμείς πάμε να του γλυτώσουμε λεφτουδάκια...

----------


## Kernel Panic

> Παιδια ο ανθρωπος ειπε οτι θελει να δωσει κοντα στα 300 ευρω οχι 30.. δες εδω https://brymen.eu  και εδω www.nsmarket.gr/



κάπως έτσι. Υπάρχει διαθέσιμο ποσό 300.00€ πάνω κάτω. 
Το θέμα είναι η τελική επιλογή, τα Fluke τα ξέρω και τα εμπιστεύομαι, αλλά φαίνεται να είναι υπερτιμημένα.
Από την άλλη τα UNI-T δεν τα ξέρω καθόλου, γι΄ αυτό και ρωτάω. 
Σε UNI-T βλέπω με καλό μάτι, το UT195DS Professional Multimeter
Το ερώτημα είναι, μετά από λίγο καιρό χρίσης του θα είναι ολόκληρα τα ψηφία? ο επιλογέας θα πατάει καλά? ή θα το ψάχνω που κάνει επαφή
και άλλα τέτοιου τύπου ερωτήματα, που έχουν να κάνουν κυρίως με την ποιότητα κατασκευής, η ακρίβεια, στα χαρτιά τουλάχιστον, με καλύπτει.

----------


## Kernel Panic

> Αφού ήδη ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕ ANENG! Εμείς πάμε να του γλυτώσουμε λεφτουδάκια...



Αυτό φιλέ μου είναι για την πλάκα μου, για να παίξω μαζί του, για 3ο 4ο πολύμετρο, ούτε καν 2ο.
για ένα καλό που το εμπιστεύομαι ψάχνω

----------


## xrist sakis

Εάν η δουλειά που κάνεις εξαρτάται από το πολύμετρο που θα πάρεις σε τέτοιο βαθμό που να μην μπορείς να την κάνεις λόγω βλαβών του πολυμέτρου, τότε όχι μόνο 300ευρώ, αλλά και παραπάνω να δώσεις και να πάρεις κάτι ανθεκτικό-αξιόπιστο π.χ. FLUKE/KEYSIGHT. ΑΝ όμως θα το δουλεύεις την εβδομάδα μία φορά και εκείνο για να μετράς τις μπατταρίες των παιχνιδιών του πιτσιρικά, τότε πάρε κάτι φτηνό και τα υπόλοιπα πάρτα στραγάλια...θα τα χαρείς πιο πολύ. Εγώ έχω FLUKE στην δουλειά και το χρησιμοποιώ σπάνια. Και το έχω γιατί μας το έδωσε η εταιρία και είναι FLUKE και μάλιστα ακριβό λόγω ISO. Στο εργαστήριο που έχω στο σπίτι για την πλάκα μου έχω κάτι φτηνό και έχω και πολύμετρο πάγκου για μετρήσεις ακριβείς που θέλω κατά καιρούς να κάνω. Το Aneng το πήρα γιατί μου αρέσουν τα όργανα και εξεπλάγηκα ευχάριστα με την ακρίβεια του. Από εκεί και πέρα εσύ αποφασίζεις, ζήτησες την γνώμη μας και στην δίνουμε.
  Σάκης

----------


## Kernel Panic

> Εάν η δουλειά που κάνεις εξαρτάται από το πολύμετρο που θα πάρεις σε τέτοιο βαθμό που να μην μπορείς να την κάνεις λόγω βλαβών του πολυμέτρου, τότε όχι μόνο 300ευρώ, αλλά και παραπάνω να δώσεις και να πάρεις κάτι ανθεκτικό-αξιόπιστο π.χ. FLUKE/KEYSIGHT. ΑΝ όμως θα το δουλεύεις την εβδομάδα μία φορά και εκείνο για να μετράς τις μπατταρίες των παιχνιδιών του πιτσιρικά, τότε πάρε κάτι φτηνό και τα υπόλοιπα πάρτα στραγάλια...θα τα χαρείς πιο πολύ. Εγώ έχω FLUKE στην δουλειά και το χρησιμοποιώ σπάνια. Και το έχω γιατί μας το έδωσε η εταιρία και είναι FLUKE και μάλιστα ακριβό λόγω ISO. Στο εργαστήριο που έχω στο σπίτι για την πλάκα μου έχω κάτι φτηνό και έχω και πολύμετρο πάγκου για μετρήσεις ακριβείς που θέλω κατά καιρούς να κάνω. Το Aneng το πήρα γιατί μου αρέσουν τα όργανα και εξεπλάγηκα ευχάριστα με την ακρίβεια του. Από εκεί και πέρα εσύ αποφασίζεις, ζήτησες την γνώμη μας και στην δίνουμε.
>   Σάκης



Το πολύμετρο το δουλεύω κάθε μέρα, αρκετές φορές την ημέρα, στον πάγκο έχω ήδη ένα Fluke παλιό  και 2 Mastech επήσεις παλιά 
Το κόστος το καλύπτει η εταιρία και τα ρέστα, δυστυχώς, δεν μπορώ να τα κάνω στραγάλια.
Αν πρόσεξες, και στην Κινεζιά την  UNI-T  UT195DS δεν το λες και οικονομικό γύρω στα 160.00€ αλλά έχει ακόμη μια υποδοχή για μΑ/mA και δεύτερη ένδειξη.
Αν μέχρι τώρα δεν έγινα σαφής, το διευκρινίζω. ΝΑΙ ψάχνω κάτι ανθεκτικό-αξιόπιστο, δοκιμασμένο αλλά όχι υπερτιμημένο.

----------


## spiros p

FLUKE 177 κι οτι μετρησω ξερω ειναι σωστο :Biggrin: παραληλα εχω και ενα uni-t39c+ και φυσικα το extech lcr200.

----------


## Kernel Panic

> FLUKE 177 κι οτι μετρησω ξερω ειναι σωστοπαραληλα εχω και ενα uni-t39c+ και φυσικα το extech lcr200.



Να αυτά βλέπω στα Fluke και νιώθω λίγο μ@λκς, το κατι τις παραπάνω το δίνουν με το σταγονόμτρο.
Εξηγώ, τα χαρακτηριστικά του 175 με το 177 είναι ολόιδια, η διαφορά τους είναι +$30 για την φωτιζόμενη οθόνη που έχει το 177. [ Μ' έπιασε η γκρίνια πάλι]
Για λέγε spiros p, πως είναι η γωνία θέσης της οθόνης γιατι σ΄αυτο που χρισημοποιώ δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι και happy.

----------


## jimk

Και τα uni-t και τα anneng μια χαρα σωστες μετρησεις κανουν αλλα το ζητουμενο ειναι αλλο αν κανεις το λαθος και εκει που ειναι τα ωμ μετρησεις ταση θα αντεξουν;Εχω και fluke και anneng και unit-t,το fluke εχει αντεξει σε μ@λ@κι@ το uni-t παρεδωσε πνευμα.Οντως ειναι λιγο υπερεκτιμημενα τα πολυμετρα κατηγοριας fluke,αλλα με τοσα που εχουν περασει απο τα χερια μου ειναι τα μοναδικα που εχουν αντεξει.Και για του λογου το αληθες δες την φωτο

----------


## Panoss

> Οντως ειναι λιγο υπερεκτιμημενα τα πολυμετρα κατηγοριας fluke,αλλα με τοσα που εχουν περασει απο τα χερια μου ειναι τα μοναδικα που εχουν αντεξει.



Τότε ρε παιδιά μήπως δικαίως τα Fluke είναι πιο ακριβά;
(ειδικά αν προσθέσουμε και τις ασφάλειες που έχουν για την προστασία του χρήστη; )

----------


## george Mp

Στη δουλεια μου εχω ενα νοτιοκορεατικο finest πολυμετρο απο τον προηγουμενο ηλεκτρολογο, μια μερα πηγα να μετρησω μια γεννητρια stamford 500kw η οποια ειχε ''κανει'' για λιγο θαλασσα, απλα δεν μπορουσα να μετρησω, οι ενδειξεις ''παιζανε'' πανω κατω, παιρνω το fluke και μετραω, η ενδειξη σταθερη, το ιδιο και με ενα παλιο δικο μου beckman.Και το fluke ειναι και αρκετα ταλαιπορημενο, με φθηνο πολυμετρο σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις απλα δεν κανεις δουλεια.

----------


## Kernel Panic

ναι ρε συ _xrist sakis_ τα Keysight τα είχα ξεχάσει, ευτυχώς μου τα θύμησες.
το Keysight U1242C τα έχει όλα όσα χρειάζομαι.

----------


## spiros p

λοιπον καλη η γωνια θεασης στο 177 αλλα οχι κορυφαια..τι να κανουμε καλυτερα να εχω ακριβεια στις μετρησεις και αντοχη κι ας ειναι λιγο σπαρτιατικη κατασκευη κι ευκολιες  στα φθηνα πολυμετρα βλεπεις χιλιες δυο κλιμακες μεχρι και καφε σου φτιαχνουν..

----------


## Kernel Panic

> λοιπον καλη η γωνια θεασης στο 177 αλλα οχι κορυφαια..τι να κανουμε καλυτερα να εχω ακριβεια στις μετρησεις και αντοχη κι ας ειναι λιγο σπαρτιατικη κατασκευη κι ευκολιες  στα φθηνα πολυμετρα βλεπεις χιλιες δυο κλιμακες μεχρι και καφε σου φτιαχνουν..



Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πληροφορία

----------


## nepomuk

Υπάρχουν και οι πιο σύγχρονες λύσεις με Bluetooth και app , χαμηλού και μεσοχαμηλού κόστους .
https://www.banggood.com/ANENG-AN900...4&rmmds=search

https://www.banggood.com/OWON-B41T+-...N&rmmds=search

----------


## rhtoras

Λοιπόν έχω καταλάβει ότι τα πολύμετρα είναι 4 δεξαμενές.

Τα πολύ καλά Fluke, Gossen και δεν ξέρω ποια άλλα ξεχνάω σε αυτή την κατηγορία.

Τα καλά όπως Benning, Stanley Fatmax, Brymen και δεν ξέρω αν ξεχνάω αλλα.

Τα μέτρια όπως Uni-T, Mastech, Proskit και δεν ξέρω αν ξεχνάω κάποια.

Τα φτηνιάρικα όπως powerfix, aneng, tele και άλλα γύρω στο 10αρικο.

Ένα μέτριο προς καλό πολύ μέτρο να μετράμε και ρεύμα με ασφάλεια ποιο θα προτείνατε?

Μερικά που έχω δει να τα ανοίγουν στο YouTube σκιάχτηκα λίγο. Και Uni-T και extech και άλλα.

----------


## konpan

Εχει κάποιος το* Fluke 17B+* για να μας πει τη γνωμη του? 
Είναι καινούργιο μοντέλο, κινέζικο φυσικά αλλά με καλή κατασκευή εσωτερικά όπως είδα στο youtube και η τιμή του από Γερμανία μεσω Aliexpress φτάνει στα 114ευρώ.

----------


## xsterg

h stanley δεν βγαζει πολυμετρα. φασον απο αλλον κατασκευαστη ειναι...

----------


## michalism

> Λοιπόν έχω καταλάβει ότι τα πολύμετρα είναι 4 δεξαμενές.
> 
> Τα πολύ καλά Fluke, Gossen και δεν ξέρω ποια άλλα ξεχνάω σε αυτή την κατηγορία.
> 
> Τα καλά όπως Benning, Stanley Fatmax, Brymen και δεν ξέρω αν ξεχνάω αλλα.
> 
> Τα μέτρια όπως Uni-T, Mastech, Proskit και δεν ξέρω αν ξεχνάω κάποια.
> 
> Τα φτηνιάρικα όπως powerfix, aneng, tele και άλλα γύρω στο 10αρικο.
> ...



Ας πούμε ότι είναι περίπου έτσι. Υπάρχουν πολλές περισσότερες μάρκες στην πρώτη κατηγορία, αλλά δεν είναι της παρούσης.
Τα Stanley και PowerFix, δεν θα τα ανέφερα εδώ καθόλου, τα θεωρώ πολύμετρα όχι για ηλεκτρονικούς, αλλά για περιστασιακούς χρήστες και πρόχειρες μετρήσεις. Μάλλον τα Stanley είναι καλύτερα από τα Powerfix, αλλά και πάλι.

Για ερασιτεχνική χρήση, θα σου πρότεινα τα Uni-T ή Aneng. Νομίζω είναι τα πιο δημοφιλή και προσιτά στην κατηγορία. Και τα Mastech έχουν αρκετούς υποστηρικτές, πριν κάποια χρόνια όμως είχα δει κάποια reviews αρκετά αρνητικά.

----------


## radiofonias

> Υπάρχουν και οι πιο σύγχρονες λύσεις με Bluetooth και app , χαμηλού και μεσοχαμηλού κόστους .
> https://www.banggood.com/ANENG-AN900...4&rmmds=search
> 
> https://www.banggood.com/OWON-B41T+-...N&rmmds=search



To OWON-B41 το έχω 4 χρόνια και είμαι δυσαρεστημένος, εξαιρετικά αργό στις μετρήσεις πας για καφέ και επιστρέφεις!

----------


## jimk

> Εχει κάποιος το* Fluke 17B+* για να μας πει τη γνωμη του? 
> Είναι καινούργιο μοντέλο, κινέζικο φυσικά αλλά με καλή κατασκευή εσωτερικά όπως είδα στο youtube και η τιμή του από Γερμανία μεσω Aliexpress φτάνει στα 114ευρώ.



Εγω το εχω..Παρα πολυ καλο δεν καταλαβαινει τιποτα..Ποιοτητα fluke..

----------

mikemtb (13-02-21)

----------


## mikemtb

Είχα στη δουλεια (οχι μεσα) 10 χρόνια ένα metex του κατοσταρικου.
Αγορασμένο από το Μιχο..ευχαριστημένος...
Μέχρι που πήγα να μετρήσω μια λάμπα HQ αν έχει τάση... 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## konpan

> Εγω το εχω..Παρα πολυ καλο δεν καταλαβαινει τιποτα..Ποιοτητα fluke..



Ευχαριστώ! Σήμερα παράγγειλα ένα.

----------


## rhtoras

> Ας πούμε ότι είναι περίπου έτσι. Υπάρχουν πολλές περισσότερες μάρκες στην πρώτη κατηγορία, αλλά δεν είναι της παρούσης.
> Τα Stanley και PowerFix, δεν θα τα ανέφερα εδώ καθόλου, τα θεωρώ πολύμετρα όχι για ηλεκτρονικούς, αλλά για περιστασιακούς χρήστες και πρόχειρες μετρήσεις. Μάλλον τα Stanley είναι καλύτερα από τα Powerfix, αλλά και πάλι.
> 
> Για ερασιτεχνική χρήση, θα σου πρότεινα τα Uni-T ή Aneng. Νομίζω είναι τα πιο δημοφιλή και προσιτά στην κατηγορία. Και τα Mastech έχουν αρκετούς υποστηρικτές, πριν κάποια χρόνια όμως είχα δει κάποια reviews αρκετά αρνητικά.



To aneng δεν έχω δει να έχει καλές κριτικές σε αντίθεση με το Fatmax Stanley. Τι άλλο θα πρότεινες γιατί και τα extech άλλοι λένε είναι καλά και άλλοι όχι. Κάποιο μοντέλο ας πούμε ? Έχω δει υπόψιν τα κλασσικά που προτείνονται εδώ. Μου άρεσε και το pro's kit. Δε θέλω φτηνιάρικο αλλά κάτι να αντέχει αν μετρήσω και ρεύμα 220v κ.λ.π





> h stanley δεν βγαζει πολυμετρα. φασον απο αλλον κατασκευαστη ειναι...



Και η Wurth αλλά όπως και η Stanley στη σειρά Fatmax έχουν υψηλές προδιαγραφές. Συμβαίναι αυτό με αρκετές εταιρείες και πολλές φορές μπορεί να είναι και καλό το rebranded. Για αυτό και ρωτάω.

----------


## Kernel Panic

ήρθε κιόλας η κινεζιά *ANENG AN113D* 
Για κάποιο λόγο στο κεφάλι μου το είχα λίγο ποιο μεγάλο, αλλά OK
Τώρα είδα ότι οι άνθρωποι γράφουν τις διαστάσεις του.
Για περιστασιακή χρήση αλλά και για αρχάριο είναι μια χαρά, να προσέχετε μην σας πέσει μόνο, δεν δείχνει ιδιαίτερα ανθεκτικό.
Αρχικά έβαλα 2 επαναφορτιζόμενες AAA και το display ίσα που φαινόταν, νόμιζα ότι μου στείλανε βλαμμένο.
Αλλάζοντας σε Αλκαλικές, όλα καλά.

Έχω ξεκινήσει και την γραφειοκρατία για την απόκτηση ενός Keysight U1242C.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Πάντα με φρέσκες αλκαλικές για σωστές μετρήσεις !!!!

----------


## kioan

> Αρχικά έβαλα 2 επαναφορτιζόμενες AAA και το display ίσα που φαινόταν, νόμιζα ότι μου στείλανε βλαμμένο.
> Αλλάζοντας σε Αλκαλικές, όλα καλά.



Οι επαναφορτιζόμενες έχουν ονομαστική τάση ανά κελί 1,2V ενώ οι αλκαλικές 1,5V. Οπότε στο ζευγάρι είναι 2,4V έναντι 3V. Πολλές συσκευές δεν είναι φτιαγμένες να λειτουργούν σωστά με τόσο χαμηλότερη τάση.

----------


## jimk

> ήρθε κιόλας η κινεζιά *ANENG AN113D* 
> Για κάποιο λόγο στο κεφάλι μου το είχα λίγο ποιο μεγάλο, αλλά OK
> Τώρα είδα ότι οι άνθρωποι γράφουν τις διαστάσεις του.
> Για περιστασιακή χρήση αλλά και για αρχάριο είναι μια χαρά, να προσέχετε μην σας πέσει μόνο, δεν δείχνει ιδιαίτερα ανθεκτικό.
> Αρχικά έβαλα 2 επαναφορτιζόμενες AAA και το display ίσα που φαινόταν, νόμιζα ότι μου στείλανε βλαμμένο.
> Αλλάζοντας σε Αλκαλικές, όλα καλά.
> 
> Έχω ξεκινήσει και την γραφιοκρατία για την απόκριση ενός Keysight U1242C.



 Πρεπει να τρωει γρηγορα τις μπαταριες αυτο

----------


## sdouze

> ήρθε κιόλας η κινεζιά *ANENG AN113D* 
> Για κάποιο λόγο στο κεφάλι μου το είχα λίγο ποιο μεγάλο, αλλά OK
> Τώρα είδα ότι οι άνθρωποι γράφουν τις διαστάσεις του.
> Για περιστασιακή χρήση αλλά και για αρχάριο είναι μια χαρά, να προσέχετε μην σας πέσει μόνο, δεν δείχνει ιδιαίτερα ανθεκτικό.
> Αρχικά έβαλα 2 επαναφορτιζόμενες AAA και το display ίσα που φαινόταν, νόμιζα ότι μου στείλανε βλαμμένο.
> Αλλάζοντας σε Αλκαλικές, όλα καλά.
> 
> Έχω ξεκινήσει και την γραφιοκρατία για την απόκριση ενός Keysight U1242C.



Το aneng είναι το πρώτο πολύμετρο που πήρα είναι πολύ καλό για τα λεφτά του για χομπιστικη χρήση.Εχω κάνει λάθος συνδέσεις πολλές φορές και την έχει γλυτώσει.Πρόσφατα πήρα και ένα ut139c το λιγότερο διπλάσιο σε μεγεθος .

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## selectronic

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι κι εγώ δεν είχα δει διαστάσεις όταν αγόρασα το AN113D για "δεύτερο" πολύμετρο (για περιπτώσεις που θέλω να μετράω δύο πράγματα ταυτόχρονα) και όταν ήρθε μου κακοφάνηκε κάπως το μέγεθος...
Και τα σκληρά πλαστικά του είναι ενδεικτικά για το τι αγόρασες αλλά δεν περίμενα και κάτι παραπάνω για 12€.
Δεν το ήθελα για να μετράω μεγάλες τάσεις κτλ, για χαζομάρες στον πάγκο σαν δεύτερο και κυρίως για τα 12€ που κοστίζει είναι μια χαρά.

Δεν έχω μεγάλη πείρα στα πολύμετρα αλλά πάντως το UNI-T-61E που έχω είναι πιο κοντά σε ένα σωστό όργανο, το ANENG είναι περισσότερο στην κατηγορία παιχνίδι για να μετράς την τάση της μπαταρίας στο αυτοκίνητο (όπως τα παλιά φτηνά κίτρινα πολύμετρα της TELE).

----------


## sdouze

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι κι εγώ δεν είχα δει διαστάσεις όταν αγόρασα το AN113D για "δεύτερο" πολύμετρο (για περιπτώσεις που θέλω να μετράω δύο πράγματα ταυτόχρονα) και όταν ήρθε μου κακοφάνηκε κάπως το μέγεθος...
> Και τα σκληρά πλαστικά του είναι ενδεικτικά για το τι αγόρασες αλλά δεν περίμενα και κάτι παραπάνω για 12€.
> Δεν το ήθελα για να μετράω μεγάλες τάσεις κτλ, για χαζομάρες στον πάγκο σαν δεύτερο και κυρίως για τα 12€ που κοστίζει είναι μια χαρά.
> 
> Δεν έχω μεγάλη πείρα στα πολύμετρα αλλά πάντως το UNI-T-61E που έχω είναι πιο κοντά σε ένα σωστό όργανο, το ANENG είναι περισσότερο στην κατηγορία παιχνίδι για να μετράς την τάση της μπαταρίας στο αυτοκίνητο (όπως τα παλιά φτηνά κίτρινα πολύμετρα της TELE).



Ισχύει είναι πολύ μικρό το aneng και εγώ για αυτό πήρα το unit σαν πιο" επαγγελματικό" όργανο.Για το an113D δεν βρήκα εδώ ασφάλειες γιατί παίρνει πολύ μικρές δεν θυμάμαι διάσταση και πήρα από aliexpress γυάλινες αντί για κεραμικές.
Γιαννη για ut61 από πού παίρνεις ασφάλειες;

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## selectronic

Ναι για τις κοντές 10mm ασφάλειες του AN113D το είχα αναφέρει σε άλλο thread, κι εγώ πάντως κάτι φτηνές γυάλινες από eBay πήρα που είχαν και συρματάκι κολλημένο στις άκρες...




> Το έχω κι εγώ το AN113D για δεύτερο πολύμετρο (καμιά φορά χρειάζεται να μετράς ταυτόχρονα και τάση και ρεύμα), είναι ακριβώς ότι θα περίμενες από ένα Κινέζικο πολύμετρο των 15ευρώ...
> Οι δύο ασφάλειες που έχει μέσα είναι κάτι τοσοδούλες 3.5x10mm fyi...
> https://i.imgur.com/pwt2lno.jpg



Για το UNI-T είχα πάρει πριν χρόνια από τοπικό μαγαζί σωστές Bussmann σαν αυτές που είχε, αυτές ήταν ακριβές.

----------


## sdouze

> Ναι για τις κοντές 10mm ασφάλειες του AN113D το είχα αναφέρει σε άλλο thread, κι εγώ πάντως κάτι φτηνές γυάλινες από eBay πήρα που είχαν και συρματάκι κολλημένο στις άκρες...
> 
> 
> Για το UNI-T είχα πάρει πριν χρόνια από τοπικό μαγαζί σωστές Bussmann σαν αυτές που είχε, αυτές ήταν ακριβές.



Ναι ειχα κανει και εγω ενα νημα για αυτες τισ μικρες.
Θα ψαξω να βρω σαν αυτες που εχει το unit σε ευχαριστω.

----------


## selectronic

> ...Ναι ειχα κανει και εγω ενα νημα για αυτες τισ μικρες...



Σε εκείνο το thread σου είχα πει να κοιτάξεις στην ΤΜΕ που τις έχει σαν "10.3x38mm", για το ANENG δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει να δώσεις 10€ για ασφάλειες αλλά και για το UNI-T οι τιμές είναι καλές αν έχεις κι άλλα πράγματα που θες να πάρεις, αλλιώς τα 10€ μεταφορικά είναι κάπως μπόλικα και μπορεί να είναι πιο φτηνές από Φανό κτλ.





> BUSSMANN και LITTELFUSE από Ευρώπη:
> 
> https://www.tme.eu/gr/en/katalog/fus..._field=1000011

----------

sdouze (20-02-21)

----------


## nick1974

πολυ θεωρητικα η ασφαλεια οταν καει μπορει να κανει υπερπηδηση γι αυτο και υπαρχει πιστοποιηση τασης. Στο AC πρακτικα ειναι απο απιθανο εως αδυνατο μια γυαλινη ασφαλεια να προκαλεσει κατι τετοιο ακομα και σε τασεις πολυ υψηλοτερες, αλλα στο DC πρεπει να χρησιμοποιειται ασφαλεια πιστοποιημενη για ταση υψηλοτερη απ αυτη που θα χρησιμοποιηθει γιατι ΑΝ τυχει καποια στραβη η υπερπηδηση ειναι παρα πολυ πιθανη. Στα πολυμετρα γενικα βαζουμε ασφαλειες για πολυμετρα

----------

sdouze (20-02-21)

----------


## selectronic

Το AN113D δεν είναι πολύμετρο για σοβαρές τάσεις, οπότε προσωπικά δεν με ενοχλεί να έχει γυάλινη ασφάλεια, όχι ότι το σωστό δεν είναι να βάζεις την σωστά ασφάλεια βέβαια. Το πολύμετρο αυτό είναι για τον πάγκο του ερασιτέχνη που παίζει με τίποτα Arduino, για τάσεις από το 0-30V τροφοδοτικό του, τίποτα μικρά ρεύματα, καμία μέτρηση αντίστασης κτλ.

Δεν είναι αυτό το παιχνίδι των 15ευρώ για να το έχει ηλεκτρολόγος επαγγελματίας, να πας ας πούμε να μετρήσεις τάση σε κανένα πίνακα και να έχεις ξεχάσει τους ακροδέκτες στα mA/A, όχι η ασφάλεια αλλά όλο το πολύμετρο θα σου σκάσει στα χέρια...
Για τέτοιες δουλείες θέλεις κάτι επιπέδου Fluke (έστω και φτηνά) που ξέρεις ότι όταν λέει "CAT III 600/1000V" ισχύει, είναι φτιαγμένο για να αντέχει τέτοιες τάσεις και έχει τεσταριστεί σε εργαστήριο, δεν είναι απλά μία ετικέτα που τύπωσε ο Κινέζος και όποιον πάρει ο Χάρος...

----------

sdouze (20-02-21)

----------

